# Stanley SL500HL Spotlight



## jedigene (Oct 15, 2016)

Does anyone know where I might obtain the manual for my Stanley SL500HL Spotlight. I have lost mine and really need the operating manual.


----------



## BVH (Oct 15, 2016)

On the chance that many of Stanley's flashlights might have similarities, here's the only Stanley manual site I came up with. It has some other pistol grip style light manuals so maybe you can find your answer in a different model manual?

http://www.stanley12volt.com/manuals

Might also help if you post a pic of the light and also ask the question(s) you have about the light and maybe someone here will be able to answer it.


----------



## Camryn64 (Oct 15, 2016)

can you post the pics plz.. it would be easy to understand


----------

